# Tall Fescue cut height going into winter snow cover.



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Been refreshing my lawn all year. Its looking so much better and I just mowed and put down Lesco "winter" fertilizer. Looks like another few weeks of growing temps so the mowing is going to continue.
 I was cutting at close to 4" all year. 
I dropped it down to 2.5 on the mower which is more like 3" , mowed and broad cast the "winter" fertilizer.

So what is a good length to cut going into thevcolder months and with snow cover coming


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I usually try to stay around 2-2.5" but try to shoot for 2". It lessens the chances of the dormant grass from laying down and causing snow mold


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Agree with above I use 2.25 on my mower and do a final cut when nothing is in my bagger


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I keep my last several cuts at 2.50". The years prior, my last cut was around 2.875" and it seemed to make a difference going lower last year.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

MacLawn said:


> Been refreshing my lawn all year. Its looking so much better and I just mowed and put down Lesco "winter" fertilizer. Looks like another few weeks of growing temps so the mowing is going to continue.
> I was cutting at close to 4" all year.
> I dropped it down to 2.5 on the mower which is more like 3" , mowed and broad cast the "winter" fertilizer.
> 
> So what is a good length to cut going into thevcolder months and with snow cover coming


2.5" is a pretty good place to be going into winter. Any taller than that and you risk a big outbreak of snow mold.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

good question. I have been at 4" during the summer and lower it to 3" for over winter. i got a ton of snow mold last year. maybe I'll go a bit lower!


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

I would get it to 2" and earlier so you can let the canopy open and dry out a bit with all the fall weather. You want the ground conditions to be ready to go in the spring, let it go to bed the way you want it to wake up.

This isn't easy or the same time every year, like this year with a lot of rain a lot of us have had. The ground is so damp its hard to put a mower on it.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

I've been at 2.1" all fall since seeding in early Sep. My theory is to cut lower and promote tillering.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Well I been cutting at 3" on the mower setting. No idea if its actually 3" or not.
Lawn looks good and is still growing. Growth is slowing
Previous mowing went 7 days and was over 1" of growth
Today Nov 21 has been 10 days since last mowing and it was just about 1" of cut.
Lawn soil temp dropped below 50' for the first time this AM average was 47'F
Cold spot 45' , hot spot 50'
Might be the last mow.
I hope so.


----------



## Rp9110 (Feb 18, 2019)

Took mine down to 2.5" and was mostly around 4" and 3" during the growing season.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

I have the same mower and put it on 1.5, so it's just under 2" and did my last mow about 1.5 weeks ago. I have patchy growth. I may still try to get one last mow in this week, but it won't bother me if I don't.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I have also mowed at 2.5" the last couple of times, down for 3.5-4" during the summer. No worry about snow mold here though, it never lasts more than a week. If I go lower than that it scalps a little or leaves uneven cut as the yard is bumpy. The early hard freeze we had halted growth, maybe one last mow to mulch all the leaves. My neighbors oak tree hasn't dropped its leaves yet. Need to make sure to rake the fence lines of leaves.


----------

